# Fed up!



## Charmed1978 (Apr 4, 2016)

Am I the only one that is fed up with being in so much pain that it brings me to tears. Since my teens I've had a reoccurring bowel stuffed full of, for a lack of a better word, crap. First they tell me I just need to eat fruits like strawberries great temporary fix. Then they tell me I have ibs general and change me to an expensive diet I can't afford and didn't work. And now most recent visit that felt like I was dying found me packed full yet again in the hospital I ended up taking 3 different laxatives and was back at the doc two days later cause they weren't doing their job. So i'm given a pill specifically for ibs-c but I still have yet to release enough matter to match the xray. I usually go to the bathroom normally like once a day so how can this be ibs at all! I've never been laxative dependant, I don't have any eating disorders. Does anyone actually know why a bowel doesn't work? I'm fed up with hospital visits and being afraid to eat because it just leads to more pain. It would be nice to finally know what the heck is wrong with me and why!


----------

